# I'm Back Finally



## I'm new to photos (Jan 18, 2011)

What the title says. They finally unblocked my account. To get the ball rolling here's just a few pictures I have since I've been gone 

1.


----------



## I'm new to photos (Jan 18, 2011)

What how am I supposed to post pics now since flikr changed waah


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm new to photos said:


> What how am I supposed to post pics now since flikr changed waah



It's easy if you can read.


----------



## I'm new to photos (Jan 18, 2011)

oh yeah! read where? Cause I did what flikr said and it obviously didn't work.

EDIT: oh yay I'm a moron found it!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 18, 2011)

I did what flicker said, and obviously, it did work.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm new to photos said:


> [/url][/IMG]



Getting closer.


----------



## I'm new to photos (Jan 18, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I did what flicker said, and obviously, it did work.


 
What does it mean when my bb code is on but html code is off? does that mean still no posting photos for me?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm new to photos said:


> 1.


Almost!


----------



## I'm new to photos (Jan 18, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'm new to photos said:
> 
> 
> > [/IMG]
> ...


 awww man


----------



## reznap (Jan 18, 2011)

This is kinda funny...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm new to photos said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > I did what flicker said, and obviously, it did work.
> ...



Exactly. You should pm a moderator to unlock thatvfunction.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm new to photos said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I'm new to photos (Jan 18, 2011)

see I'm not that dumb after all. Now who is a moderator so I can pm then


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm new to photos said:


> 1.



3 is usually the magic number.


----------



## I'm new to photos (Jan 18, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'm new to photos said:
> 
> 
> > 1.
> ...


 
No magic numbers right now cause I'm currently blocked from posting pictures


----------



## JAFO28 (Jan 18, 2011)

For your first thread back I would say it's going well.


----------



## I'm new to photos (Jan 19, 2011)

JAFO28 said:


> For your first thread back I would say it's going well.


 
Hehehe I would say ok cause I'm not going to get a tude this time around when someone is giving critique that I asked for in the first place


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 19, 2011)

... Almost!


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm new to photos said:


> Now who is a moderator so I can pm then


 Look at the bottom of the main forum page (the part that shows who's online).  They'll be the one's whose names are either green or purple.  Good luck finding one that's online, lol.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Feb 18, 2011)

I remember you hahaha. 

You are the one that posted the pictures of some really old book on a basement floor and got pissed when people told you the picture sucked right?


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 18, 2011)

this really is!!!!


----------



## eric-holmes (Feb 19, 2011)

Win


----------



## quiddity (Feb 19, 2011)

did he ever make it back


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 19, 2011)

No. 
Sadly.


----------



## vtf (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## johnh2005 (Jun 13, 2011)

I want to see the


----------



## tevo (Oct 8, 2011)

lol


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 8, 2011)

johnh2005 said:


> I want to see the old book on basement floor[img][/QUOTE]
> 
> This one is far better: [url]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3550/4565580998_c3e3df9b7c_z.jpg[/url]


----------

